# Merry Julian Christmas!



## Goodsport (Saturday at 1:45 PM)

_S Rozhdestvom Hristovim!_







Merry Julian Christmas today, everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-G


----------



## South by Southwest (Saturday at 2:29 PM)

Christ is born. Merry Christmas, Goodsport.


----------

